# New HS724 smoke during start up?



## NJsnow (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all... I am a new snow thrower user. I just purchased a new Honda HS724TA blower. I have had this new snow thrower sitting in my garage for about 2 weeks after purchasing it which was the last time it was started.

I started the machine to check it out after having been sitting for about 2 weeks and noticed a considerable plume of smoke coming out of the exhaust upon initial start up (burning oil smell). 

I had checked the oil and it was correct (top of dipstick range with the dipstick NOT screwed in). 

I am hoping this is just a break in thing although I have 2 other Honda engines on equipment (others being GX160's). I know this engine is a GX200 but would think there shouldn't be any operational differences.

Has anyone else observed this and is it normal?

I did put a good dose of Startron and Sea Foam in the fuel when I first bought it, could that be it???

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd venture to "guess" that it might be a combination of having the choke on and some oil from it's newness.
If you haven't had it tipped up and it's at the normal level for oil you should be good.

How much time do you have on it so far ??


----------



## NJsnow (Dec 7, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog, thanks for your response... I only have a few minutes of engine run time on this new machine.

I am starting to wonder if the smoke may be from the liberal amount of Seafoam I had mixed into the fuel. When I brought the new machine home I topped off the fuel tank, but since I figured it may be some while before I have to use it I treated the fuel heavily with Startron and Seafoam. I sometimes overdue it when treating gas because I have had so many bad experiences with stale gas gumming up carburetors.

I think my lawn mower may have smoked during start up with Seafoam in the fuel...

I guess I will find out better when I have burned through my first tank of gas, or maybe I will change out the gas when an imminent storm is on it's way and see if the smoke thing is gone...

Thank you


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You really need to measure as it's so easy to overdue it if you're actually adding it to the machine itself. Yup, it's one of those things where more isn't better.
I'd just give it some run time and when you're half tank or less top it off and see if that cures your problem. Or , , , Drain what you can out into the gas can and then refill.
Seafoam will smoke pretty good if too much is added.







I measure it into a 5 gallon can and haven't had any problems.


----------



## NJsnow (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks again, I think I will siphon some of the gas out and put some fresh untreated gas in and hopefully that is it. **** this Ethynol stuff! It's a challenge to counter act it's negative affects without creating negative affects...

Hopefully I will resolve my smoke issue with the gas change...

Thanks


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

any chance honda puts a squirt of oil down the plug hole before the machine leaves the factory on its way to the dealers, just to keep things all good for a machine that may sit idle for a stretch ?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Seafoam is so overrated amongst the whole internet crowd....it's mostly just a light oil/naptha.


----------



## NJsnow (Dec 7, 2015)

I think Seafoam may be overrated also, I may just use fuel stabilizer for short term storage from now on. I also feel filling the fuel tank up all the way makes a difference in how quickly modern day gas turns to goo.


----------



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

A couple weeks back I tested a new 724 at a dealer and noticed the same exact thing . A huge puff of blue smoke on cold startup....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

NJ snow, .... has the problem cleared up for you or ??


----------



## NJsnow (Dec 7, 2015)

I haven't had the chance to drain and fill with fresh untreated or lightly treated fuel (Startron). I'll post results once I do this test.


----------

